# Why are people so cruel



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The people that lived across the street moved out a little while ago. I always thought these people were cool until today. They moved out and left both of their cats behind. They were starving and I can't turn an animal away so I guess I have 4 cats now. It's really sad cause one is really old and can't see very well. Now I have to take 2 more cats to the vet Ugh. What is the problem why would some one just abandon their pet like this when he's that old. It makes me so mad I can't stand it. Here's a few pics of the poor boys.

This if Felix









and Bert


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

The sad thing is that it's a lot more common than you think.  I work with foreclosures, and I've seen some F'd up shiz


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

shana is right, people are doing it all over it sucks  they are adorable, though! bert looks like a kitty i owned when i was younger


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They are both super sweet I couldn't turn them away. poor babies


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

People are evil. My area is bad for wild cats just running amuck digging through garbage. Who knows why people do what they do?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

that is sad..I don't know how people could be so cruel to animals..especially ones they've owned and I'm sure grown to love.


----------



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

i could never leave one of my pets behind no matter what id feel like an ahole


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whooooooooo whooooooooo


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

sad to hear but ur better than me i hate cats i would of took em to the pound but u get rep from me for doing the right thing


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

gxkon said:


> sad to hear but ur better than me i hate cats i would of took em to the pound but u get rep from me for doing the right thing


I love all animals even the ones that constantly get on my nerves. If they went to the pound I'm sure they would never make it out.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> The sad thing is that it's a lot more common than you think.  I work with foreclosures, and I've seen some F'd up shiz


Yikes, I feel sorry for you... I'm sure you stay busy though


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Yikes, I feel sorry for you... I'm sure you stay busy though


Yeah, IDK if it's too much info or not, but someone left their tortise behind... in a puppy crate without a pan, in the summer on a deck in the direct sunlight. There was no food or water bowls left for it... needless to say when I picked up the crate to take it to the dumpster... little torise peices were falling all over the place.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Yeah, IDK if it's too much info or not, but someone left their tortise behind... in a puppy crate without a pan, in the summer on a deck in the direct sunlight. There was no food or water bowls left for it... needless to say when I picked up the crate to take it to the dumpster... little torise peices were falling all over the place.


that's so sad wtf is wrong with people.I had a pet turtle when I lived in the bay area and when we moved I couldn't take him so I gave him to some one that could. I just don't understand why they didn't just give them a new home.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

kg420 said:


> that's so sad wtf is wrong with people.I had a pet turtle when I lived in the bay area and when we moved I couldn't take him so I gave him to some one that could. I just don't understand why they didn't just give them a new home.


I agree... I did have to get rid of my turtle when I was younger, he was getting too big for the space we had available for his tank. We set him "free" in a water fountain infront of a banquet hall in a country club. To this day I still visit his big butt. He gets fed verrry nicely and now has 3 new friends in his fountain!


----------



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

people suck.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I agree... I did have to get rid of my turtle when I was younger, he was getting too big for the space we had available for his tank. We set him "free" in a water fountain infront of a banquet hall in a country club. To this day I still visit his big butt. He gets fed verrry nicely and now has 3 new friends in his fountain!


:woof::woof: That's awesome, glad hes not lonely lol.:woof:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Because our society have numbed themselves to cruelty opposed to looking to improve, unfortunately


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Because it is an easy way out of responsability. We once had four cats in an apt because people would move and leave them behind. I was never allowed to have dogs as a kid and I loved cats, I loved animals for that matter and I always drug home kitties, dogs, birds...whatever i found. 

I found a mauled white kittie laying in the gutter once. He looked dead and when I was walking past him he meawed and opened his eyes staring at me. I freaked out. Ripped off my sweater and wrapped the wet kitty up. took him home and we took him to the shelter, they asked if we wanted to keep him and we said yes. They said he'd only have three legs so of course I called him Tripod so When we got a call about how he was doing the cat had maggots inside his wound, so many they couldn't save him. they said we did the best thing for him and I cried when they had to put him down. No kitty needed to be ignored and forgotten and to this day I don't know if someone did that to him and dumped him or if he was attacked by a dog, either way I found the poor guy just laying there, no one else stopped, no one else helped him. I had enough heart to try to give him care. we cave him water, food and took him in where the best thing or Tripod was to be putdown.

I don't understand how people can be so mean to pets. Those pretty kitties are lucky you saved them<3 If you wanted to you could have gotten the spca involed, the address can be traced to where thy lived before and could be tossed away for what they did. UGH! it makes me sooo mad when people do this!!!!!!!!!

we had a Aussie shepard who was actually my first dog. Lady was her name and the guys that owned her threw her outside. I remembered her from when I seen them walking her once before and took the dog to their house. the man said it wasnt HIS DOG and to get it out of his sight. So I took her back and told my mom who went over there. Needless to say we got to keep her until we moved. She found a great home after that tho.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Because it is an easy way out of responsability. We once had four cats in an apt because people would move and leave them behind. I was never allowed to have dogs as a kid and I loved cats, I loved animals for that matter and I always drug home kitties, dogs, birds...whatever i found.
> 
> I found a mauled white kittie laying in the gutter once. He looked dead and when I was walking past him he meawed and opened his eyes staring at me. I freaked out. Ripped off my sweater and wrapped the wet kitty up. took him home and we took him to the shelter, they asked if we wanted to keep him and we said yes. They said he'd only have three legs so of course I called him Tripod so When we got a call about how he was doing the cat had maggots inside his wound, so many they couldn't save him. they said we did the best thing for him and I cried when they had to put him down. No kitty needed to be ignored and forgotten and to this day I don't know if someone did that to him and dumped him or if he was attacked by a dog, either way I found the poor guy just laying there, no one else stopped, no one else helped him. I had enough heart to try to give him care. we cave him water, food and took him in where the best thing or Tripod was to be putdown.
> 
> ...


poor kitty, that's a sweet yet sad story :'(


----------



## B.Mamba (Jan 20, 2010)

WoW your a good person. i personaly don't like cats an would just see my self shoot'n it with a BB gun


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

B.Mamba said:


> WoW your a good person. i personal don't like cat's an would just see my self shoot'n it with a BB gun


You're just plain rotten B.Mamba! hahaha


----------

